# Unconscious depression?



## rosedragon (Mar 6, 2008)

This early March I got news from my boss that my company gonna have merge with another company. There would be risks that I will lose both my jobs. To make it worst, the merge took around one month, so at this March month I don't get paid but waiting anxiously of what gonna happen next. Only can wait, not react, cuz it still not sure do I will need to find new job or not.

I don't feel depressed, I don't cry, or angry, I'm not even think about the problem everyday like a depressed/stressed person should be. But I feel like there is weird weight deep down which also hold all my emotions and I can't pull it out. I can't tell myself to not be depressed and such because it not even appear, can't fight it. I try to stop my weekly targets and play games instead but it doesn't happen to change the weight or give me excitement as usual. I try to satisfy my food cravings (which did go higher, shown there is a bit of depression occurrence)but doesn't pull it out either. Whatever I do, it seems I can't stay on it as usual, neither life-goal tasks or just have fun. I took sleep every 4-6 hours, more than 12 hours a day I use to sleep.

It already goes for 8 days. Dunno if this related but this day my eyes so dry and red also my head hurts.

It seems that the depression is lay in unconsciousness. What is this called? How to cope with it?


----------



## ladylore (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Er.. unconscious depression?*

Hi Rosedragon,

What your describing sounds like numbness. Sometimes when something sudden and tramatic happens like finding out about loosing a job a person can go into a bit of a state of shock whre feelings just shut down. 

The mind's way of protecting itself. It has happened to me many times. Do you have people around you that you can talk to about this and give you support? It really sounds like you could use a shoulder right now.

Take gentle care of yourself.

:hug:


----------

